# FR: She died as she had lived



## edd_22

*[She] died as she had lived […]*

My (bad) attempt: 

Elle a mort comme elle a vécu […] 
Merci en avance


----------



## geostan

Elle est morte comme elle avait vécu.


----------



## Soniap59

Elle est morte comme elle *a* vécu.


----------



## Growynj

I agree with Soniap59, you should use "comme elle a vécu".


----------



## geostan

Perhaps, but that does not translate the English pluperfect.


----------



## Growynj

True but if you use "avait vécu" it'll sounds odd to French people.
But of course, it's grammaticaly correct.


----------



## Soniap59

I confirm Growynj's answer. The past tense is different in French and in English, but the correct French expression is "comme elle a vécu"


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout dépend du contexte… Si on parle d'un passé récent ou qui touche le locuteur d'une façon ou d'une autre, le passé composé est préférable. Si on parle d'un fait qui est entièrement dans le passé, le plus-que-parfait devient logique. Or la phrase en anglais suggère justement ce dernier sens…

_Elle est morte comme elle *a vécu*_ ↔ She died as she *(has) lived*.

_Elle est morte / Elle mourut comme elle *avait vécu*_ ↔ She died as she *had lived*.


----------



## marget

I could be wrong, but for "Elle est morte comme elle a vécu", I might say "She has died as she lived" if I were giving a eulogy, but I don't think I would say "... has lived" under any circumstances.  However, "... lived" by itself seems perfectly fine to me.


----------



## Maître Capello

marget said:


> I don't think I would say "... has lived" under any circumstances.


What about _She *has* died as she *has* lived_? Doesn't the symmetry make it more acceptable?


----------



## marget

Maître Capello said:


> What about _She *has* died as she *has* lived_? Doesn't the symmetry make it more acceptable?


 
The symmetry may indeed make it more acceptable. I can imagine hearing it, but I don't think I'd say it. 

I definitely would not say "she has lived a peaceful life" if the person  died even just a minute before because the action is completed and I feel that the simple past should be used in that context.


----------



## beyounita

Elle a mort comme elle a vécu: we should first focus on what the author wants to say: rather on the cognitive and verbal contexts as well. 
Elle a mort = comme elle a vécu, when observing the terms: mort and vécu, we conclude that they are antonyms, yet the author wants to emphasize on them as synonyms! he wants to say that she (the subject), died without adding anything to this life= forgettable, unnoticeable... thus, I suggest this translation: She Died as she Lived


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello beyounita and welcome! 

Note that _mourir_ must conjugated with _être_, not _avoir_. In other words:
_
Elle a mort 
Elle *est* mort*e* 
_


----------



## beyounita

thnx forthe remark!!  I did not pay attention to the auxiliary 
yet, it does not change the answer! She died as she lived!!! for u make sure, just consult this link: http://www.concordmonitor.com/article/she-died-as-she-lived merci bcp!!!!!


----------

